# what weights can nattys achieve (pressing)



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

just thought id ask, what sort of poundages is a natty capable of lifting i.e pressing, realisticly? ive been training natty for 2 years

bench - 140kg for 2

seated millitary - 90kg for 1


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

What weight are you?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Depends on your genetic disposition, amount of training, type of training, etc.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

How long is a peice of string?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

John Berry, a natural, claims a 180kg bench for 1rep.


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

neildo said:


> What weight are you?


at the moment just under 200lbs


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

195bench natty 255 deadlift 210 squat!!! weighd 19stone not ripped


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

big_nige said:


> 195bench natty 255 deadlift 210 squat!!! weighd 19stone not ripped


They raw lifts nige? Good lifting - what fed you compete in? :thumbup1:


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah mate only benched in comp for my weight never thought my deads and squat were good enuf 4 my weight


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

big_nige said:


> 195bench natty 255 deadlift 210 squat!!! weighd 19stone not ripped


strong mofo :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

there will be a number of natural's who lift more then most non-naturals (not including people who know what they are doing)

a 150 lift for one person will be a lot more impressive then it would be for another person if their frames were very different


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

yea ive seen sum amazing sh!t at comps make me look weak!!!! small frame guys 13 stone benched 200kg i felt pants


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

190 bench 3 sets 8 reps

doing the same for deads atm as im waiting for more weight 

im shoulder pressing 110 for same sets and reps at the minuite


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I know a natty that trains very rarely and looks relatively small, but benches 4 plates a side, deads 7plates a side and squats stupid amounts of weights, he was born to lift big mofo weights.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

know a guy who benched 500lb still does 140k x8 at 54 years of age---a freak,but natural


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> I know a natty that trains very rarely and looks relatively small, but benches 4 plates a side, deads 7plates a side and squats stupid amounts of weights, he was born to lift big mofo weights.


Sounds like a lad at my gym. 21 yrs old and lifting stupid amounts. at 1st glance, you'd swear he's been juiced but nope just one of rare with great genetics.

He's making his comp debut next month in the Glasgow bnbf qualifiers. One to watch for sure if he can cut down enough.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

it took me 4 years of intense training!!!!! heavy!


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Dandy-uk said:


> 190 bench 3 sets 8 reps
> 
> doing the same for deads atm as im waiting for more weight
> 
> im shoulder pressing 110 for same sets and reps at the minuite


thats an impressive bench mate. You are using kg not lbs arnt you ?


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

pls excuse my newbish stupidity but what the hell is a natty ?


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

nobody said:


> pls excuse my newbish stupidity but what the hell is a natty ?


someone who has not taken any AAS


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Theres a lad i train with who competes in natty PL feds, Not asked the question about natty or not, i can only assume so. His equipped comp bests are:

280kg bench

400kg squat

360kg deadlift


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

bench 170kg, MP 90kg, deadlift 225kg, when natty 18.5stone................ (not now tho)


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

eurgar said:


> thats an impressive bench mate. You are using kg not lbs arnt you ?


yeah kgs mate


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Dandy-uk said:


> yeah kgs mate


on 1 tin of tuna a day for protein that is impressive  :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i know a lad that even though he hasnt trained for about 8 years would still pi55 all over half of this board especially myself

some people have it, the ba5tards


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

cheers mate but bare in mine with meals protein intake come in to them also ... so the tuna isnt my only source of protein


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Dandy-uk said:


> yeah kgs mate





Dandy-uk said:


> cheers mate but bare in mine with meals protein intake come in to them also ... so the tuna isnt my only source of protein


i was just joshing mate, at that weight you'd be by far the strongest guy in my gym (or last gym for that matter) so hats off to you. :thumbup1:

Just wish i could press that much, but then a couple of people aside so does pretty much everyone else here.

you do weigh nearly 5 stone more then me though. (im making excuses for my own pathetic performance here lol)


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

if u re bench pressing 190 for 8 reps then u would be probably doing 500kg on drugs?

Am I the only one on this board that 's being sceptical ?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i was until i saw he weighed in at 22 stone that pics deceptive. Hes dieted down to 19 stone ffs.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

d4ead said:


> i was until i saw he weighed in at 22 stone that pics deceptive. Hes dieted down to 19 stone ffs.


so?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

well its means he's to big to say he's lieing to his face. besides if he aint lieing he'd smash the crap out of me rofl.

also if little old me can do 136kg and he's holding 5 stone more muscle i could see its possible.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

I am not sure what the conversion is to kilos, but I am natty and bench 315lbs on the incline barbell for 4-6 reps. I use 120lb dumbells for flat bench and do 6-8 reps

not sure about 1 rep max as I never do it


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

There s no way u can't build to this level without AAS .Even if u reach this level with AAS , maintaning it would be hard without the support of AAS.The joints can't support this weight anyway if u re a natural.

Some guys now read this and think I am dissing our friend here , but young lads should know that this amount of weight is not achievable without AAS.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> I am not sure what the conversion is to kilos, but I am natty and bench 315lbs on the incline barbell for 4-6 reps. I use 120lb dumbells for flat bench and do 6-8 reps
> 
> not sure about 1 rep max as I never do it


315=140 kilos

1kg=2,2lb

glad to see u in the thread


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Andrikos said:


> 315=140 kilos
> 
> 1kg=2,2lb
> 
> glad to see u in the thread


I should add that I HAVE used aas before. I have been natural for 10 years. I am planning on running a small course in the near future, but like I said.... At this point I have been natural since 1999


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i cant argue that as i have never seen a study into what the max a natty bb can do. I just take people at there word until proven otherwise.

140kg you beat me by 4kg zues you bugger.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> I should add that I HAVE used aas before.


Thanx for clearing that up Zeus.(Even though it s been 10 years since then)

I was just starting out with some 10lbs dumbells back then...


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Andrikos said:


> Thanx for clearing that up Zeus.(Even though it s been 10 years since then)
> 
> *I was just starting out with some 10lbs dumbells back then...*


What can I say, I am an old geezer:laugh:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I've spotted a natty pressing 550 Lbs...without the use of a shirt...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i can press 140kg flat on a good day. not very impressive and im natty so far. guy at my gym who is strongest and outlifts those on gear is natty, 5.5 plates a side he got up to so 240kg, but he stopped lifting heavy due to injuries


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

is the argument here that you dont think a picture of a lad proves that they can bench a certain amount?

im about 18kg off the total put up by zeus, to look at his chest he looks liek he can press that amount, to look at mine it doesnt look like i can bench 122 (taking into account delts, back, etc)

so a picture can be deceptive


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

i see u said ur are a lil sceptical Andrikos and that fine mate ...and thanks to your dread

i have no reason to make up how much i can bench etc andrikos that would be a bit childish ill try get a video done if needs be


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

i was spotting for a mate once and he was benching 180kg for 4 reps and then went up to 220kg and failed as i helped alot of it!!!was on the smiths machine though rather than olly bar.


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

thats a 40kg jump no wonder he failed lol  after doing 4 reps with 180kg tht just seems a bit too much of a jump for me


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Dandy-uk said:


> thats a 40kg jump no wonder he failed lol  after doing 4 reps with 180kg tht just seems a bit too much of a jump for me


he should of got his ar5e off the smith machine and tried 110


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

davetherave said:


> he should of got his ar5e off the smith machine and tried 110


too true! and yeh was a hell of a jump but in his head he thought he had it!obvs didnt lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what is the hate of the smith machine? i use it instead of free bar and always find it better than free bar (btw my 140 pb is free bar tho before anyone gets any ideas  )


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

no hate for it at all.its good for isolation but i think it isolates too much of the muscle and doesn't use enough of the chest and maybe more tricep. anyways for the next 5 weeks i've gone back to using just dumbells. ill swap back to olly bar again then. its just different ways of hitting the muscle and what you prefer i guess.


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

persoanally im always done free weights so i couldnt comment mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i prefer using the barbell for decline. but if im doing incline or flat i prefer the smith to isolate my chest, also i dont lockout at top.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

there are some quite impressive nattys out there question is have they always been a natty


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

i have always been a natty , reason been even if i wanted to take the plunge i worry too much bout things going bad lol soo i feel better doing it this way


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

in deed to say there no way a natty can press any amount is a bit unfair.

i dont think his disbelief is because of a photo exactly more to the point i think we all compare our own performance and theres that hard thing to get over someone who looks less impressive then yourself putting up a lot more weight.

i prefer to think of peoples ability being a lot more to do with the amount of time they have been training, there natural genetics, and there diet. Gear helps its not the be all and end all.


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

u talk alot of sense dread and i think ur 100% correct to go on the way some on looks is a lil stupid to say the least lol ive seen lads smaller than me lifting a good amout on weight that even i am like u %$%$%$%


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

dandy i just hope that with dedication i can press the same as you in a few years time.

ive only been training 2 years and only 1.5 since i stopped dieting.

fingers crossed i can do it 

must eat more, must eat more, must eat more


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah u will do it mate as you know i was 25 stone at one point lost alot of weight now im back up to 20 stone after beggining and sticking with my training im not too strict with my diet as you know i eat what i want within reason and just make sure im not eating in such ways to add fat


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

im 5 ft 9 my freind  without footwear lmao


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dandy-uk said:


> im 5 ft 9 my freind  without footwear lmao


So well over 6 feet when u wear heels and that nice pink feather boa?? :whistling:


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

tommy28 said:


> So well over 6 feet when u wear heels and that nice pink feather boa?? :whistling:


where have you seen me  only way to work those calves my freind is with a good pair of high heels


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

You go, girlfriend! :thumb:


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

tommy28 said:


> You go, girlfriend! :thumb:


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

my training partner has leg pressed 700 kg for reps and ez bar curled 110kg for reps and is natural. If u think im bull****tin dw cos u probably know sum one who is a natty tht lifts more than what i just wrote evry1 always does


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

im a natty, some r just strong. last week did 6 reps on 200k on squats right down and did 180k squat with 15 reps bench 140kand whey 14 to 14 and a half down at new image gym legg pressed 440k 9 reps


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

These are some of Britain's top bodybuilders performing various lifts.

http://www.jonharris.com/forum/index.php?board=7.0

Enjoy:thumbup1:

p.s These are naturals.


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

18spike18 said:


> dandy-uk
> 
> how tall are you mate ?


spike regarding ur message mate i cant message back on there lol im 22 been traning properly for close to 5 months mate


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

18spike18 said:


> ok mate, cheers for reply, when you was over 20 stone was it just fat then mate if you only been training for 5 months ? or was you training for longer but not properly ?
> 
> im just wondering mate cos there big weights your moving lol.
> 
> and your ****ing heavy lol


thanks bud ... ive always seemedto have alot of natural muscle at 25 stone i was huge big fat blob mate had sores under arms under tits between legs i was horrid ... ive always felt strong and first started messing about when working on a scrap yard with engines sandbags etc but this past 4 months have ben serious traning

thanks for ur questions


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

thts insane being as strong as you are and being a natty


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Need-valid-info said:


> thts insane being as strong as you are and being a natty


why? steroids dont suddenly make you marius pudjanowski u know.....

have a look over at uk drug free powerlifting association u will be amazed and some of the weights these guys are putting up


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> why? steroids dont suddenly make you marius pudjanowski u know.....
> 
> have a look over at uk drug free powerlifting association u will be amazed and some of the weights these guys are putting up


Very true , a natty can be just as strong as some one using gear it might just take a lil longer due to revovery etc


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

18spike18 said:


> cheers for your reply mate.
> 
> good luck with your training.


cheers mate and good luck to you to


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

@big dom - dandy uk said he can bench nearly 200kg i mean how many nattys u know tht can do tht? its not like it is common. and judging from his pic generally you couldnt tell whether or not he is natural or not and how heavy he was also could have suggested otherwise but hes admitted hes drug free so im not gonna argue.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lol when i saw this i thought joe was on the wind up again haha :thumb:

i think it depends on alot of factors. just get on the gear and you wont have limits lol

:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Need-valid-info said:


> @big dom - dandy uk said he can bench nearly 200kg i mean how many nattys u know tht can do tht? its not like it is common. and judging from his pic generally you couldnt tell whether or not he is natural or not and how heavy he was also could have suggested otherwise but hes admitted hes drug free so im not gonna argue.


yeah good. i know quite a handful that can rep 5 plates a side why?

as i sais before have a look over at http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/ and you will see some over 200kg


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks dom lol why do people think that you cant lift such a high wegiht unless your on the gear ??? gear is the key to everything you know you can be naturally strong theres people smaller than me that can prob bench 150 lol


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

i understand tht but its not common for sum one natural to bench tht possible of course but rare


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I know a few strong natties,

there inst many i know that can cleanly bench over 180kg,

I would say 140kg is a very good lift for a natty.

Where are you based Dandy?

I have a gym in Lincs.


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

ah that sounds awesome im up hill lincoln buddy where u at ?


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Dandy-uk said:


> ah that sounds awesome im up hill lincoln buddy where u at ?


I am in Sleaford mate (new-image-gym)

pop up and have a workout on the HOUSE:thumbup1:


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

iron head case said:


> I am in Sleaford mate (new-image-gym)
> 
> pop up and have a workout on the HOUSE:thumbup1:


thats a wicked offer mate thanks  only prob is i dont drive i will see bout trains maybe  whats ya membership there??


----------



## scammellman (Jun 28, 2008)

i can sqaut 180 kgs for 8 reps

dead lift 180 kgs for 10 reps

and bench 140 kgs for 5 reps

im 5 foot 10 and weigh 14 stones 3


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

nice


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

well apologies from me then

my plates do not have the weight indented on them ... i brougth them as a weight of 180kg

and also already had a few free weights at 5kgs after sticking them all on my bar to me it added up to 190kgs ! had a gym addict round today who told me the weight of each plate

anyway turns out the origianl 190kg bench i put up for this poll is actually 150kgs! although still quite impressive for me persoanly i feel as though ive cheated u guys and i am sorry i feel such an idiot  please be nice lol


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Respect for admitting you're error. Not many would. 150kg is still a decent bench


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

whats a natty? ive heard of natty peanut butter too wtf?


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

Natural matey


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Dandy-uk said:


> thats a wicked offer mate thanks  only prob is i dont drive i will see bout trains maybe  whats ya membership there??


its normally 28.00 per month,

but we are having a promo end of May-June and if you sign up for 36 months,

its 16.00 per month.

Ask big Laurie do bring you down for a look,

he still trains here on his days off.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dandy this is disgraceful, never will i listen to you again  nah 150kg is still good, better than me!


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> dandy this is disgraceful, never will i listen to you again  nah 150kg is still good, better than me!


had butterflies untill i see ya smiley lmao  i feel a total idiot


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

iron head case said:


> its normally 28.00 per month,
> 
> but we are having a promo end of May-June and if you sign up for 36 months,
> 
> ...


dont see him often nowdays only knew him as i done security work at his ladies work place i will pop down on train as soon as i get chance my pennies are a bit tight at the moment though


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

What would the average 85 kg mans natty 1rm be on a guess?

And... what is normal

And... what is the above average?


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

avergage is about 5.5 inches long and girth is about 4.5 -5 inches not my measurements of course


----------



## guupee112 (May 7, 2009)

good post


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Need-valid-info said:


> avergage is about 5.5 inches long and girth is about 4.5 -5 inches not my measurements of course


 :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

My best was 170kg on the flat bench when I was 19years old weight around 100kg.

Havn't beaten it since as I don't really see the point in 1rm lifts. Im a "bodybuilder" not a "powerlifter"


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

i pressed 70.5 kg yesterday morning  (was curious on how much i can actually lift) put everything i had on the bar and lifted it


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Goose said:


> My best was 170kg on the flat bench when I was 19years old weight around 100kg.
> 
> Havn't beaten it since as I don't really see the point in 1rm lifts. Im a "bodybuilder" not a "powerlifter"


Apparently mate, Currently you are neither...as you have not competed at anything yet....apparently

As such your argument holds no "weight" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Goose said:


> My best was 170kg on the flat bench when I was 19years old weight around 100kg.
> 
> Havn't beaten it since as I don't really see the point in 1rm lifts. Im a "bodybuilder" not a "powerlifter"


Let me also add, That I assume from your post that you are training merely for maximum muscular "hypertrophy" and not strength

As such you have inferred that 1 rep maxs do not indeed produce this "muscular hypertrophy" effect

To which I say this is your opinion and is indeed incorrect...

Any sort of progressional resistance training should produce desired effect whether 10 reps or 1 rep

I myself find lowering reps (even to 1 rep max's) produces more muscular hypertrophy than higher rep stuff..

As Im bigger than you, therefor I am indeed correct:thumb:


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

for a natty yesterday leg press 580 kilos 14 plates 8 reps takke 2 off 8 again did that down to 5 plates repped 20 what a burn out lactic acid or what pure burn felt good not lol:thumb: :rockon:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

butcher said:


> for a natty yesterday leg press 580 kilos 14 plates 8 reps takke 2 off 8 again did that down to 5 plates repped 20 what a burn out lactic acid or what pure burn felt good not lol:thumb: :rockon:


You savage:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

iron head case said:


> its normally 28.00 per month,
> 
> but we are having a promo end of May-June and if you sign up for 36 months,
> 
> ...


3 years?

Contract?

How about year to year?

Or 3 years with a yearly rate?

28 bucks a month is the going rate here in the states, but to be locked into a 3 year contract is...................well, criminal..................

Sorry Iron, but I have very low yearly rates at 99 bucks and 49 bucks.......


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

So does anyone know the average 1rm max for a 85-90kg man?

I thought 1rm was very important to calculate strength gains?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

150kg bench

205kg dead

Never maxed out on squats

19 years old


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

too many variables, how long training, genetics etc etc.

when i was 85kg i think i could only bench about 100ish for reps. but my benching is my worst exercise


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> too many variables, how long training, genetics etc etc.
> 
> when i was 85kg i think i could only bench about 100ish for reps. but my benching is my worst exercise


Your DL is not that great either looking at your stats mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Your DL is not that great either looking at your stats mate :lol: :lol:


no but this is about pressing:lol:

my DL is poor because i havnt trained with the master yet:whistling:


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

hi all leg pressed last night was 580 kilos 10 reps:bounce:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

butcher said:


> hi all leg pressed last night was 580 kilos 10 reps:bounce:


good for you. were talking bench press :tongue:


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> good for you. were talking bench press :tongue:


 let u know how i get on at bench this week :tongue:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ you sure hes natty? i know alot of rugby players who are on it and are encouraged to use by coachs etc


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

i always hear stuff bout bois like 15,16,17 benching stupid weights tht bull**** goes around school like the rest of tht fkin bravado. Not having a go or saying you are lying but you brought back some memories of my school days


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Summerscales said:


> A mate of mine who is 16 and natty because of us playing rugby can bench 190


Lbs?

Because 190kg would better any record i can find for under 18's unequipped by a good 40kg. And most of the equipped records by 10-15kg


----------

